# Review: Espressivo by Sonokinetic



## donbodin (Apr 11, 2017)

Espressivo is the most inspiring and playable dissonant and atonal orchestral phrase library I have yet to get my hands on. Though I did find that the library has some limitations, Sonokinetic has delivered a beautifully recorded sample set, the kind that is impossible to mimic with multi-sampled virtual instruments.
Full review, demos and more: http://bit.ly/2o3JjEA



Espressivo is available from Sonokinetic


----------



## imagegod (Apr 12, 2017)

Best reviews on the internet...thanks!

It's really amazing the niche this library (and this company) found...it does a fantastic job of paying homage (and allowing humble composer to pay homage) to Bernard 'Taxi Driver/Citizen Kane/North by Northwest' Herrmann...thanks for the heads up!


----------



## donbodin (Apr 12, 2017)

Thank you so much for the kind words imagegod! Really appreciate the support


----------



## AdamKmusic (Apr 13, 2017)

This has definitely been on my wish list since they released those teaser videos. But I'm still holding out for Spitfire's BH library before dropping some money on this one!


----------

